# Looking for good marinades for shrimp



## mdmc (May 25, 2005)

We will be having a bbq soon and I would like to cook steak and shrimp. I need a good marinade for the shrimp. Please share your favorite ones.  Thanks


----------



## ironchef (May 25, 2005)

Check the Fish & Seafood section of the site.


----------



## mdmc (May 25, 2005)

Thanks. I am pretty new here and not always sure where I should post. Can someone direct me there?


----------



## mdmc (May 25, 2005)

I figured it out. Thanks again.


----------



## htc (May 25, 2005)

mdmc, let me know if you're interested in grilled shrimp on sugar cane. If so, I'll  post the recipe. You'll need to steam the skewers first and then finish them off on your grill.


----------



## HanArt (May 25, 2005)

These are called barbecued, but they're not!  

What they are is absolutely delicious!!! 

*Louisiana BBQ Shrimp*

1 – 1 1/2 lbs. large shrimp
1 stick butter, melted
3 tablespoons Worcestershire
1/4 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon coarse salt
1/4 teaspoon fresh-ground pepper
2 teaspoons fresh thyme (or 1/2 teaspoon dried)
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
1 tablespoon olive oil

DEHEAD shrimp if necessary, but don't peel. Place in a shallow dish (I use a pie pan). Mix remaining ingredients together and pour over shrimp. Cover and place in the refrigerator to marinate for 2-3 hours. 

BAKE in preheated 350 degree oven uncovered for 15-20 minutes. Serve with French bread to sop up all the wonderful juice.


----------



## mdmc (May 26, 2005)

htc    thanks that would be great

Han Art   Looks wonderful. I'll give it a try!


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2005)

looks great, hanart!


----------



## Alix (May 26, 2005)

We don't actually marinate our shrimp, we just skewer them and brush them with garlic butter while they grill. Mmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## AllenOK (May 26, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> We don't actually marinate our shrimp, we just skewer them and brush them with garlic butter while they grill. Mmmmmmmmmm!!



That's what I was going to suggest.  Garlic salt, and brush with butter, maybe a little fresh ground white pepper (I have two pepper mills).


----------



## Alix (May 26, 2005)

IMHO there is no sense messing with something that is darned near Nirvana. Garlic, pepper and salt are all you need. Mmmmmmm!


----------



## crmos8 (May 27, 2005)

I like to marinate p&d'd green shrimp in a lime/tequila viniagrette and grill them on skewers.  Serve with a little melted butter, if desired.


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2005)

this is one of my favorites for shrimp. i've never made it on the grill, but i'll bet it would work well that way too, just as a marinade. when it is made on the stove, make sure to serve it with bread so you can sop up all of the good garlic oil.

spanish garlic shrimp





3/4 cup olive oil
1/2 cup coarsely chopped white onion
5 large garlic cloves, chopped
1 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
16 uncooked jumbo shrimp, shells intact, deveined (about 1 pound) 






Puree 1/2 cup oil, onion, garlic, salt, and pepper in blender until almost smooth. Place shrimp in small bowl. Stir in oil mixture. Let shrimp marinate at least 1 hour. Heat remaining 1/4 cup oil in heavy large skillet over high heat. Add shrimp with marinade and sauté just until shrimp are opaque in center, about 4 minutes. Divide shrimp and marinade from skillet among 4 plates and serve.

Makes 4 servings.


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2005)

here's another one, from my "stuff that looks good" pile. my mint is exploding in the garden, so i'll probably be making this one soon.

grilled sweet and spicy shrimp with mint sauce





1/4 cup (packed) golden brown sugar
3 1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons plus 1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 teaspoons grated lemon peel
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 pounds large uncooked shrimp, peeled, deveined 

2 cups (packed) fresh mint leaves Metal skewers






Mix brown sugar, 2 tablespoons lemon juice, 2 tablespoons oil, lemon peel, cayenne pepper, and salt in medium bowl to blend. Add shrimp and stir to coat. Let marinate 30 minutes or up to 1 hour. 

Meanwhile, place mint, remaining 1 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice, and remaining 1/2 cup oil in processor. Blend until mint is finely chopped and mixture is smooth, scraping down sides occasionally. Season mint dipping sauce with salt. Prepare barbecue (medium-high heat). Thread shrimp onto skewers. Grill shrimp until just cooked through, about 2 minutes per side. Serve with mint dipping sauce.

Makes 12 first-course or 6 main-course servings


----------



## Chef Wil (May 27, 2005)

try this for the ultimate in grilled shrimp

3 tbls paprika
6 tbls dark brown sugar
2 tbls garlic powder
2 tbls onion powder
1 tbls thyme
1 tbls basil
1 tbs white pepper
1 tbls black pepper
1 tsp marjoram
Combine all ingredients and mix well.
Mix 1/4 cup of evoo, 1/4 cup white wine and 1/4 cup rub mix and combine then add shrimp and mix well. Let sit for 10 minutes before grilling on a hot grill. I do this at he café on a smoking hot cast iron ridged grill, but there I have a very good vent - it tends to get smoky.


----------



## htc (May 27, 2005)

*Grilled Shrimp on Sugarcane*

Ingredients:
1 (2oz) piece of pork fat or 1 egg white
2 tsp vegetable oil
1/2 c. chopped yellow onion (excess water drained)
3 shallots, minced
1 tablespoon fish sauce
1/2 tsp sea salt
1/2 tsp ground white pepper
2 tbsp cornstarch
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 lb. raw shrimp, peeled, deveined, pat dry
2 scallions, chopped
1 (20oz) can 4 inch long sugarcane, drained

1. If using port fat, bring a small pan of water to a boil. add pork fat and cook until edges turn translucent, 2-3 minutes. remove pan from heat and drain pork on papertowel. Coarsely chop fat and set aside. if using egg whites, start with step 2.

2. heat oil in small pan over moderate heat. add onion and shallots. saute until slightly wilted, about one minute. transfer onion mixture (not juice) to a bowl and add fish sauce, sugar, garlic, white pepper, cornstarch, baking powder and pork fat (or egg white). add shrimp and toss well.

3. transfer shrimp mixture to food processor and process until almost smooth, but still lumpy. Transfer paste to bowl, scraping bowl clean. stir in scallions

4. quarter sugarcane pieces lengthwise or halve them if they're small. wet your hands with cold water. place 2 tablespoons of shrimp paste in the middle of your palm. place piece of sugarcane on top and mold paste around it. (paste should be about 1/4 in. thick and about 2 1/2 inches long). gently press paste against stick so edges are sealed. set shrimp stick aside on oiled plate. repeat w/ remaining sugarcane and paste.
5. oil a steamer basket and place sugarcane sticks in a single layer. you may have to steam several batches. steam shrimp 2-3 min. until it turns pink. finish off by grilling or broiling the shrimp sticks until paste is hot on inside.

==========
From Mai Pham's Pleasures of the Vietnamese Table


----------



## lyndalou (May 31, 2005)

I made hanart's shrimp last evening. We liked it a lot. I'm going to try some of the others posted here, also. Can't get sugarcane around here, though. (sigh)


----------



## AllenOK (May 31, 2005)

lyndalou, try some local ethnic markets near you, especially a Cuban place.  I've found sugarcane in the produce section of a local supermarket up here in MI.  You're done in sugarcane country, so it shouldn't be that hard to find.


----------



## Constance (May 31, 2005)

Talking about sugarcane brings back good memories from the time I lived in Plaquemine Parish, La. When they cut the sugarcane, they'd haul it in "cane trucks" which had big wide basket-type beds that were heaped to over-flowing. If you got behind one of them, it was impossible to see to pass on those narrow winding roads.
The little kids would suck on stalks of sugar-cane, and I tried it myself one day. It is incredibally sweet!


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

believe it or not, you can also find cane in bird/pet stores. parrots love 'em. they'll be much more expensive than a hispanic/caribbean market, tho.


----------



## abjcooking (May 31, 2005)

This is my favorite marinade for shrimp.  It is so easy and very tasty.

Ginger Glazed Shrimp Kabobs

1 cup bottled barbecue sauce
2/3 cup unsweetened pineapple juice
2 T. cooking oil
4 t. grated fresh ginger
1 1/4 lb. fresh large shrimp with tails

Mix all together in bowl. Marinate in sauce for 45 minutes to 1 hour. Skewer and cook.


----------



## htc (May 31, 2005)

bucky, are the ones you find at the pet store dried? Or are they canned like the ones at the Asian store?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2005)

i've seen them both ways htc. most shops had the dried, but a few of the bird specialty places had them fresh. i guess they give them to their own birds. i keep mine refrigerated in a paper bag, like alot of other fresh veggies, because they will spoil. i wonder if it that's the right way to keep them, or should they be kept more like potatoes, or airtight.


----------



## htc (Jun 1, 2005)

I get the stuff that comes in a can from the Asian store. What I don't use, I just freeze in a ziplock bag. I honestly don't know how long sugarcane would last if fresh and left in the fridge.


----------



## Caine (Jun 1, 2005)

*FIVE SPICE SHRIMP MARINADE AND SAUCE*​ ​1 lb large shrimp
 
*Marinade:*

4 Tbs sesame oil

¼ cup lemon juice
* Sauce:*


1/3 cup lite soy sauce
1/3 cup hoi sin sauce
2 tsp turbinado sugar
1 Tbs chili garlic sauce
2 tsp Chinese five spice
1 tsp ground ginger 
Marinate the shrimp in the sesame oil and lemon juice for 30 minutes to 1 hour. While the shrimp is marinating, combine the remaining ingredients into a sauce and heat in a pan for 10 minutes over medium heat.  Skewer the shrimp with vegetables and/or fruits of your choice, and grill them, using the sauce for basting/dipping.


----------

